# Does a 6 pack slow progress elsewhere?



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Guys, got a bit of dilemma.

I only started bodybuilding 8 months ago, so i'm still learning every day.

My question is about getting a six pack.

Obviously, I know that its all about diet and reduction of bodyfat levels to 10% or below.

Is it possible to achieve this low level of bodyfat (to reveal the 6 pack) and still grow muscle mass elsewhere at the same time?

I believe that its not possible. Therefore, achieving a 6 pack will effectively slow progress in building muscle.

Is that pretty much correct?

If so, I guess before achieving a 6 pack, I should probably concentrate on building a foundation of muscle across the whole body first.

I suppose another way of asking the question is: do any guys have a 6 pack all year round? or do most people simply aim to do a cut around summer time to get their abs out on holiday?


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

It's took me a few years to get to the point where I was in my own mind of a reasonable size and had a six pack mate. I wouldnt worry too much if your just starting out, think of it as a long term investment. If you put in 1/2 years hard work building some good size, then strip down you'll have a much better physique than the more common 'yoyo' method employed by most. The amount of guys I know that tell me theyre bulking for two months then cutting for two is unreal, and at the end of it they look the same. Im not saying get fat, but you need something to 'cut up' to if you get my drift.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Also I found that after a few years my diet knowledge was vastly improved so made cutting up significantly easier.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

To build muscle you need to have a surplus of calories.

To loose fat you need to be in calorie deficit.

Whether you can keep the six pack while bulking will come down to a few factors... metabolism, aas use, diet.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes u can build and have a six pack year round I have gone from 84kg to 102kg current with a six pack for the last 2 years.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Mar 5, 2011)

You have to know your body very well, be very consistent and very prescise with your diet if you want to add mass effectively, and keep a six pack year round TRAINING NATURALLY.

With steroids it becomes a whole lot easier.

If you want to keep a six pack training naturally, and add mass at a consistent rate the fastest your body can naturally, then it depends on your body type and how it reacts specifically to certain caloric surpluses.

Ectomorphs can tolerate more carbs without adding fat, that should be taken advantage of, but higher calories are usually required to even have any effect on building tissue. Endomorphs have to be very careful not to add fat, and diet would have to be super clean to keep fat off in caloric surplus. Mesomorphs, are somewhere in the middle, can add muscle well without huge calories, but still need to keep an eye on what they eat and make smart food choices.

The amount of calories to stay in surplus is a very personal thing and will require experimentation to find out what works for you while building tissue and not adding fat


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

good clear advice, thanks guys.

I think I need to focus on very moderate bulking and forget the six pack for now. The trouble is I keep freaking out when I see my midriff getting bigger. I suppose I need to find that sweet spot where I'm in daily calorie surplus, but only just. Is that how you do it, Miggs?


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gaining muscle with a six pack can be done, but for me personally in rather slow...this summer ive added 25kg to deadlift, the cost of that was misplacing my abs  now though with my greater knowledge of nutrition (for me personally) i hope ill be able to bulk up at a reasonably normal rate while maintaning the abs...


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Jedd said:


> good clear advice, thanks guys.
> 
> I think I need to focus on very moderate bulking and forget the six pack for now. The trouble is I keep freaking out when I see my midriff getting bigger. I suppose I need to find that sweet spot where I'm in daily calorie surplus, but only just. Is that how you do it, Miggs?


I guess I know how my body works and what works for me, I don't count calories etc... for me it's very simple have my carbs round pre and post training, Normally early on in the day, then very high protein and less to no carbs towards the evening, don't know if this makes sense to u? But it does the trick year round and have managed to build a great physique.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh and based on my diet I don't do any cardio at all.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Jedd said:


> Guys, got a bit of dilemma.
> 
> I only started bodybuilding 8 months ago, so i'm still learning every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

First 12 months you have a much better chance to gain muscle and lose fat as you will get beginners gains from increased test etc but after that multipurpose will be difficult.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

miggs said:


> Oh and based on my diet I don't do any cardio at all.


X2


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Miggs, I'd be interested to know about your diet in more detail, if you've got the time? Be good to get an idea how clean your food choices are.

Maybe you could post your typical food plan for a training day and a non training day?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Jedd said:


> Miggs, I'd be interested to know about your diet in more detail, if you've got the time? Be good to get an idea how clean your food choices are.
> 
> Maybe you could post your typical food plan for a training day and a non training day?


x2 and what gear your taking


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Jedd said:


> Miggs, I'd be interested to know about your diet in more detail, if you've got the time? Be good to get an idea how clean your food choices are.
> 
> Maybe you could post your typical food plan for a training day and a non training day?


Today I am feeling a bit weak might be coming down with a cold, so upped my carbs a bit, but this is today's food intake

07:15, 40g whey/casein shake, 60g oats.

10:00, post workout shake, 40g whey, banana.

11:30, 5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 100g mackrell, 60g oats.

14:30, 300g chicken breast, small sweet potato, and mix veg.

17:30, 40g whey protein

20:30, mixture of fix pie, with veg and sweet potato.

23:00, 250g Greek yogurt with honey and nuts.


----------



## Jedd (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, Miggs. Not sure what a fix pie is - but everything on today's menu seems very clean + V high protein intake.

So to keep that 6 pack, I guess you've managed to find just the right food intake to grow muscle without creating any excess body fat. Gives me hope that it can be done.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Jedd said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Miggs. Not sure what a fix pie is - but everything on today's menu seems very clean + V high protein intake.
> 
> So to keep that 6 pack, I guess you've managed to find just the right food intake to grow muscle without creating any excess body fat. Gives me hope that it can be done.


Sorry mate meant to say fish pie, lol making it now can't wait lol,

And that's exactly it finding the right balance.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 18, 2008)

I think it's a matter of striking a happy balance.

The way that it works for me is that when I am bulking and feel my belly going out of control, as long as I have a flat stomach I'm cool.

If however the belly starts to really bloat, then I cut back on the calories for a bit.

It all depends on your goals. For me I hate having a fat belly. I really do feel like [email protected]


----------

